# Miguel Cotto v Daniel Geale in play for June?



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/miguel-cotto-daniel-geale-now-play-june--89264

Can see Cotto getting a lot of flak if he fights Geale Good for Gealey if it comes off though.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/miguel-cotto-daniel-geale-now-play-june--89264
> 
> Can see Cotto getting a lot of flak if he fights Geale Good for Gealey if it comes off though.


Massive for Geale and lines up with what he was telling us. Cotto is a small middleweight and I doubt wants to face the big punchers of the division so I'm not overly surprised with this matchup.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I like this fight.
Very winnable for Daniel too, I can't see Miguel handling Daniels size or movement.

War Daniel! :bbb


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Massive for Geale and lines up with what he was telling us. Cotto is a small middleweight and I doubt wants to face the big punchers of the division so I'm not overly surprised with this matchup.


 As I said great for Gealey if it comes off but Jacobs,GGG,Canelo would be more popular with non-Australian fans. Still Stevensons fighting Bika nothing surprises me in boxing anymore.
WAR GEALEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

If this fight happens I envisage Cotto busting Geale up to the body and probably stopping him.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Massive for Geale and lines up with what he was telling us. Cotto is a small middleweight and I doubt wants to face the big punchers of the division so I'm not overly surprised with this matchup.


Would give Daniel Geale the rather unique opportunity to be the winner of WBC, WBA, IBF and IBO titles.

(not that many rate the IBO title of course)


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

> Word is @DanielGeale v @RealMiguelCotto is "done" for June 6 at Madison Square Garden, on HBO. Massive & winnable fight for Daniel #boxing
> 
> - Ben Damon (@ben_damon) April 3, 2015


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> > Word is @DanielGeale v @RealMiguelCotto is "done" for June 6 at Madison Square Garden, on HBO. Massive & winnable fight for Daniel #boxing
> >
> > - Ben Damon (@ben_damon) April 3, 2015


I give up

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584089187411832832


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> > Word is @DanielGeale v @RealMiguelCotto is "done" for June 6 at Madison Square Garden, on HBO. Massive & winnable fight for Daniel #boxing
> >
> > â€" Ben Damon (@ben_damon) April 3, 2015


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks mate. Quoting myself didn't fix it.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Geale wins that, I'm certain.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I give up


You having problems mate? 
.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Geale wins that, I'm certain.


Hope so. I think a win would make Geale the lineal champion.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Spider said:


> Hope so. I think a win would make Geale the lineal champion.


And a rematch with Golovkin to settle the score.

*War Daniel! *


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> You having problems mate?
> .


I bet ya that bloke doesn't have any problems embedding tweets atsch


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I bet ya that bloke doesn't have any problems embedding tweets atsch


This is who you need to see >>>


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Wow, great opportunity for Geale to get back in the MW mix.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> If this fight happens I envisage Cotto busting Geale up to the body and probably stopping him.


Would have to agree with you here!

Hats off to geale if this comes off...but Cotto is one of my fav's and cant see Geale winning this one unfort. Maybe I have my love for Cotto blinding my prediction haha


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Oska said:


> Would have to agree with you here!
> 
> Hats off to geale if this comes off...but Cotto is one of my fav's and cant see Geale winning this one unfort. Maybe I have my love for Cotto blinding my prediction haha


Miguel is one of my fav fighters too, but Daniel has his number.
And I don't let love cloud my judgement at all... :hey


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Sox said:


> Miguel is one of my fav fighters too, but Daniel has his number.
> And I don't let love cloud my judgement at all... :hey


:hey hahaha


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone who defends lineal champions when a Darren Barker victim could be 'the man' at 160 is a tit


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Anyone who defends lineal champions when a Darren Barker victim could be 'the man' at 160 is a tit


Current day boxing with all its titles is screwed. But the lineal champion is still the man who beat the man who beat the man.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Spider said:


> Current day boxing with all its titles is screwed. But the lineal champion is still the man who beat the man who beat the man.


But any rankings that make Cotto 'the man' don't mean anything imo


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> But any rankings that make Cotto 'the man' don't mean anything imo


Rankings and lineal champion are two different things. They weren't always I agree. But they are now.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> But any rankings that make Cotto 'the man' don't mean anything imo


 Real boxing fans know GGG is the man at MW but it is what it is. Sakio Bika is fighting the lineal LHW champ.:conf
Still a great fight for Geale especially with 2 losses(1 devastating)and 2 lower level wins in his last 4 fights.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Real boxing fans know GGG is the man at MW but it is what it is. Sakio Bika is fighting the lineal LHW champ.:conf
> Still a great fight for Geale especially with 2 losses(1 devastating)and 2 lower level wins in his last 4 fights.


Yup, this will raise Daniels stocks.
It won't help Miguel though. :sad5


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Make or break fight this for Gealey win it and he's back in the worlds top five mix @ Middle lose and i can't see where he's goes other than a domestic winding down of a solid pro career . Good luck .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Cotto copping flak for this(even though it's not official).

http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/5497-Miguel-Cotto-vs-Daniel-Geale-Not-good-for-boxing

Hope he ignores the critics.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Cotto copping flak for this(even though it's not official).
> 
> http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/5497-Miguel-Cotto-vs-Daniel-Geale-Not-good-for-boxing
> 
> Hope he ignores the critics.


To balance though, I'm hearing quite a few guys saying its a good matchup and not all Aussies either. Geale's last win against an unrecognised challenger? is a bit harsh considering Fletch only just had a title fight himself.

The flack is all about it not being Cotto vs another title holder but mainly about him ducking GGG. A shame really because Geale v GGG has the makings of a good fight.

If we get all purist about whether this is deserved of a title fight...obviously Geale must be ranked, won his last fight and Cotto is allowed a voluntary defence.

Fuck, worse champ vs no.15 fights happen all the time, its just a shame this is all about Cotto ducking GGG. This author (who I haven't heard of before, might just be my ignorance) is arguing Heiland might be better but he doesn't have Geale's experience and credentials so I disagree.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Spider said:


> Current day boxing with all its titles is screwed. But the lineal champion is still the man who beat the man who beat the man.


and do you hold lineal titles, as they are today, in high regard ?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

bruiserh89 said:


> To balance though, I'm hearing quite a few guys saying its a good matchup and not all Aussies either. Geale's last win against an unrecognised challenger? is a bit harsh considering Fletch only just had a title fight himself.
> 
> The flack is all about it not being Cotto vs another title holder but mainly about him ducking GGG. A shame really because Geale v GGG has the makings of a good fight.
> 
> ...


Heiland is better than Geale at this point, he's more deserving and would be more of a test.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Heiland is better than Geale at this point, he's more deserving and would be more of a test.


That's an incredibly bold statement and I think you're more trying to garner a reaction rather than make conversation.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

DBerry said:


> That's an incredibly bold statement and I think you're more trying to garner a reaction rather than make conversation.


Really? Geale got absolutely battered against Golovkin, and then came back with an ok win against Fletcher, who had twice been beaten up and stopped early against fighters who aren't world level. Not many fighters who have been in so many tough fights take a beating like Geale did and come back at anything like their best

Heiland is coming off a nice win against Macklin, who despite being past his best is still a level above Fletcher, Heiland is also a big, strong middleweight and could potentially bully Cotto at times, Geale is more of a mover but stylistically that doesn't pose the same problems to Cotto imo

It's all about opinions, but outside of the Aussie forum I think the huge majority would agree with me on this.

Although tbf whenever I normally post in the Aussie forum I am on the wind up, this is not one of those times mate.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> and do you hold lineal titles, as they are today, in high regard ?


In all honesty, no. As I alluded to earlier this thread. But I'll temper that by saying some weight division's lineal evolutions have been more impressive than others.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Spider said:


> In all honesty, no. As I alluded to earlier this thread. But I'll temper that by saying some weight division's lineal evolutions have been more impressive than others.


yeah, fair enough. i'll go along with that.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Really? Geale got absolutely battered against Golovkin, and then came back with an ok win against Fletcher, who had twice been beaten up and stopped early against fighters who aren't world level. Not many fighters who have been in so many tough fights take a beating like Geale did and come back at anything like their best
> 
> Heiland is coming off a nice win against Macklin, who despite being past his best is still a level above Fletcher, Heiland is also a big, strong middleweight and could potentially bully Cotto at times, Geale is more of a mover but stylistically that doesn't pose the same problems to Cotto imo
> 
> ...


"Geale got absolutely battered against Golovkin." ???

Geale was dominated by Golovkin and stopped by him. But to claim Golovkin "absolutely battered" Geale is fanciful stuff and makes me wonder if you have even seen the fight? :smile


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Spider said:


> "Geale got absolutely battered against Golovkin." ???
> 
> Geale was dominated by Golovkin and stopped by him. But to claim Golovkin "absolutely battered" Geale is fanciful stuff and makes me wonder if you have even seen the fight? :smile


He was knocked out hard, having already been knocked down in the round, and was badly busted up, absolutely battered is probably over the top, but it was as I said a beating that an aging fighter who has been in more than a couple of tough, hard fights didn't need. And due to this I feel that the fresher, bigger and stronger Heiland is more of a threat to Cotto than Geale is.

My apologies for going slightly over the top.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> He was knocked out hard, having already been knocked down in the round, and was badly busted up, absolutely battered is probably over the top, but it was as I said a beating that an aging fighter who has been in more than a couple of tough, hard fights didn't need. And due to this I feel that the fresher, bigger and stronger Heiland is more of a threat to Cotto than Geale is.
> 
> My apologies for going slightly over the top.


"Badly busted up" atsch



Unknown Poster said:


> Although tbf whenever I normally post in the Aussie forum I am on the wind up, this is not one of those times mate.


It clearly is :smile


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Spider said:


> "Badly busted up" atsch
> 
> It clearly is :smile


lol, ok Geale won by SD mate, sorry for exaggerating again

The guy was bleeding from his eye and his nose, had been down twice and was clearly hurt several times.

He was beaten up you stupid cunt.

Don't quote me again you boring spastic


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> lol, ok Geale won by SD mate, sorry for exaggerating again
> 
> The guy was bleeding from his eye and his nose, had been down twice and was clearly hurt several times.
> 
> ...


Geale was outclassed. But exchanged with Golovkin for two and half rounds until he was stopped by a single punch. A single punch he got up from. He wasn't even knocked clean out. Here's the post fight press conference. As you'll see Geale is hardly marked >>>






Your claims of "absolutely battered" and "badly busted up" are fanciful stuff and you know it. See you next time you are "on the wind up" clown :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> To balance though, I'm hearing quite a few guys saying its a good matchup and not all Aussies either.


Don't bother mate, some people just can't be pleased.

Sure, Miguel might not be fighting who he should be fighting, however anyone who thinks this isn't a good fight needs their head read.

This is a *very* good fight for both men.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Spider said:


> Geale was outclassed. But exchanged with Golovkin for two and half rounds until he was stopped by a single punch. A single punch he got up from. He wasn't even knocked clean out. Here's the post fight press conference. As you'll see Geale is hardly marked >>>
> 
> Your claims of "absolutely battered" and "badly busted up" are fanciful stuff and you know it. See you next time you are "on the wind up" clown :lol:


Couldn't agree more Spider.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Spider said:


> Geale was outclassed. But exchanged with Golovkin for two and half rounds until he was stopped by a single punch. A single punch he got up from. He wasn't even knocked clean out. Here's the post fight press conference. As you'll see Geale is hardly marked >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a comprehensive win.you can't really think it was even for 2 and a half rounds until golovkin landed one punch that changed everything.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> It was a comprehensive win.you can't really think it was even for 2 and a half rounds until golovkin landed one punch that changed everything.


Where did I say it was even?



Spider said:


> Geale was *dominated* by Golovkin and stopped by him. But to claim Golovkin "absolutely battered" Geale is fanciful stuff and makes me wonder if you have even seen the fight? :smile


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Spider said:


> Geale was outclassed. But exchanged with Golovkin for two and half rounds until he was stopped by a single punch. A single punch he got up from. He wasn't even knocked clean out. Here's the post fight press conference. As you'll see Geale is hardly marked >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok,apologies.you didn't say even.

I read the first bit but missed out 'outclassed'.

It looks very different then.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

I think this would be a ripsnorter of a fight.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Heiland and Geale are frontrunners for the fight according to this article.

http://www.boxingscene.com/cottos-adviser-camp-started-bout-on-hbo--89464

The bout is on HBO and Cotto has started training.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Heiland and Geale are frontrunners for the fight according to this article.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/cottos-adviser-camp-started-bout-on-hbo--89464
> 
> The bout is on HBO and Cotto has started training.


Could you imagine a 24/7 with Danny Geale :lol:


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Could you imagine a 24/7 with Danny Geale :lol:


LOL


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Great news if it comes off. Cotto struggled to put away a couple of one-legged fighters in Yuri and Sergio. Geale will beat Cotto comfortably. I might even return from my self-imposed betting ban for this one.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Could you imagine a 24/7 with Danny Geale :lol:


:rofl


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Great news if it comes off. Cotto struggled to put away a couple of one-legged fighters in Yuri and Sergio. Geale will beat Cotto comfortably. I might even return from my self-imposed betting ban for this one.


Chuck your remaining vCash on Geale. You should get reasonable odds.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jorge Sebastien Heiland firming apparently.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sounds promising.

_*WBC Middleweight champion Miguel Cotto is apparently getting closer to announcing his next opponent and it looks as if it could be former WBA and IBF title holder Daniel Geale. *_

https://www.the-newshub.com/combat/miguel-cottos-next-opponent-set-to-be-revealed


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Ben Damon reporting Cotto v geale could be announced next week. Cotto wants catch weight.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Geale gives up. Wont die on his shield. After GG, Cotto and everyone else now knows put pressure on him and he will dog it.

Not my fault, just the truth... Geale said no, while standing on his feet. Its over. Geale is an embarrasment for those who respect the guts Aussie fighters have shown historically.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Geale gives up. Wont die on his shield. After GG, Cotto and everyone else now knows put pressure on him and he will dog it.
> 
> Not my fault, just the truth... Geale said no, while standing on his feet. Its over. Geale is an embarrasment for those who respect the guts Aussie fighters have shown historically.


A baiting of Sox flag being thrown down on the play here .


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Apparently it's a done deal. Being reported over at the scene.

Press conference soon to announce.

Choc will be spewing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Geale gives up. Wont die on his shield. After GG, Cotto and everyone else now knows put pressure on him and he will dog it.
> 
> Not my fault, just the truth... Geale said no, while standing on his feet. Its over. Geale is an embarrasment for those who respect the guts Aussie fighters have shown historically.


:smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Apparently it's a done deal. Being reported over at the scene.
> 
> Press conference soon to announce.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it looks like a catch weight. Hopefully it doesn't hurt Daniel too much.

Why would Mundine be spewing? I doubt he cares what happens these days.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Unfortunately it looks like a catch weight. Hopefully it doesn't hurt Daniel too much.
> 
> Why would Mundine be spewing? I doubt he cares what happens around these days.


I just think it would annoy him that after all these times he claims he wants the Cotto fight he never gets it than Gealey gets it.

Anyways don't want to get of topic... 
Hopefully the catch weight won't hurt him. He's not really a massive middleweight so hopefully he can knock a few pounds off with no drama

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I just think it would annoy him that after all these times he claims he wants the Cotto fight he never gets it than Gealey gets it.
> 
> Anyways don't want to get of topic...
> Hopefully the catch weight won't hurt him. He's not really a massive middleweight so hopefully he can knock a few pounds off with no drama
> ...


Daniel might lose his jelly belly. :hey
@Teke


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Anthony boasts year after year he is going to fight the Cotto's and Mayweather's and Daniel says nothing but actually does. Of course he'd be pissed and he should feel embarrassed.
Not the end of the world though. There will be plenty of good options for both if they keep winning.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Geale should make it a good fight, doing Australia proud taking on the best.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Good work Gealey, go hard son, you're a good chance here.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Good work Gealey, go hard son, you're a good chance here.


"Good work " ? This fight fell into Danny's lap because he sparred his mate Fletcher after getting convincingly defeated v GGG in a few rounds there was no " Good work" involved , these regional titles getting fighters fast tracked shots are a disgrace to the sport and turning people away from it in their droves granted this is in no way shape or form the worst example of it and an interesting fight but it's undeserved & imo Gealey should have had to earn another title shot as opposed to having one fight v one of his mates to get back into contention .


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Geale gets destroyed. Not sure what these Mick Dundees are smoking.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> "Good work " ? This fight fell into Danny's lap because he sparred his mate Fletcher after getting convincingly defeated v GGG in a few rounds there was no " Good work" involved , these regional titles getting fighters fast tracked shots are a disgrace to the sport and turning people away from it in their droves granted this is in no way shape or form the worst example of it and an interesting fight but it's undeserved & imo Gealey should have had to earn another title shot as opposed to having one fight v one of his mates to get back into contention .


 Point taken but we are Aussies and Gealey is a likeable guy. And if he wins we can say we have had a Q&A with the lineal MW champion of the world in the Aussie section of Checkhook boxing.:smile


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Josey Wales said:


> "Good work " ? This fight fell into Danny's lap because he sparred his mate Fletcher after getting convincingly defeated v GGG in a few rounds there was no " Good work" involved , these regional titles getting fighters fast tracked shots are a disgrace to the sport and turning people away from it in their droves granted this is in no way shape or form the worst example of it and an interesting fight but it's undeserved & imo Gealey should have had to earn another title shot as opposed to having one fight v one of his mates to get back into contention .


Don't know why you come on this forum, as you don't seem to like anything about Australian boxing.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> Don't know why you come on this forum, as you don't seem to like anything about Australian boxing.


 Josey's a good poster like many he loves boxing but is critical of the politics involved sometimes.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> Don't know why you come on this forum, as you don't seem to like anything about Australian boxing.


Don't know why you don't post under your original poster name and are using an alt as it's obvious you've posted here before . Now coming back to your question , the reason I post here ( amongst other sites ) is because I'm a fan of boxing world wide and this forum still had some tidy fellers i enjoy debating boxing with , my point as Stifflers quiet rightly States is the problem i have will these Mickey Mouse orgs regional titles and the VAST difference in quality a young fighter has to face regionally .in my post i said this wasn't the worst and as a fan I'm quiet looking forwards to it but you chose to bait me into another shite feast as it seems the popular thing to do these days .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Back to the thread , If this is @ a catch weight ( outside of the middleweight perimeters ) will it still be for the middleweight title or a fight with no titles at stake ? Either way Geales team have done a fantastic job securing it from a financial point of view as i doubt it will push Danny up the rankings should he win .


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

It appears to be for the title.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Back to the thread , If this is @ a catch weight ( outside of the middleweight perimeters ) will it still be for the middleweight title or a fight with no titles at stake ? Either way Geales team have done a fantastic job securing it from a financial point of view as i doubt it will push Danny up the rankings should he win .


I struggle to understand how it can be for the MW belt at 157. If you're a middleweight champ, that's what you defend at.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

bruiserh89 said:


> I struggle to understand how it can be for the MW belt at 157. If you're a middleweight champ, that's what you defend at.


I know, but it's just the way it is now.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> I know, but it's just the way it is now.


Regardless I'm looking forward to the matchup


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I struggle to understand how it can be for the MW belt at 157. If you're a middleweight champ, that's what you defend at.


Yeh it's bollocks, shouldn't be for the MW strap. But, great for Daniel.

Whether this is the favoured fight for Miguel or not, it is an excellent fight its own right.
It's a good test for both guys considering where they are in their respective careers.

One of my favourite fighters VS my favourite fighter. It's way cool.
I can't see Miguel winning this though, this is a very lucky break for Daniel to grab a strap and raise his stocks.

War Daniel! :bbb


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

@Josey Wales

I made it perfectly clear some time ago that I was placing you on my ignore list because I no longer wish to interact with you.

You can either continue quoting me, which results in a notification appearing in my header bar but will not result in a reply on the subject from me, or you can take the hint and no longer try to converse with me.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Yeh it's bollocks, shouldn't be for the MW strap. But, great for Daniel.
> 
> Whether this is the favoured fight for Miguel or not, it is an excellent fight its own right.
> It's a good test for both guys considering where they are in their respective careers.
> ...


This catchweight business is interesting, given so many people complained about Pacquaio insisting on a CW when he fought Cotto and some using it as an excuse for Cotto losing that fight.

Now Cotto's insisting on a CW vs Geale, no doubt because Cotto is a small MW. To me that indicates that Cotto has no intention whatsoever of ever facing GGG.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> @Josey Wales
> 
> I made it perfectly clear some time ago that I was placing you on my ignore list because I no longer wish to interact with you.
> 
> You can either continue quoting me, which results in a notification appearing in my header bar but will not result in a reply on the subject from me, or you can take the hint and no longer try to converse with me.


This post will probably cop me a ban and stop me visiting the site under the user name Josey Wales for a while but i look forwards to debating boxing with some of you lads under an alt if it a permanent ban .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> This catchweight business is interesting, given so many people complained about Pacquaio insisting on a CW when he fought Cotto and some using it as an excuse for Cotto losing that fight.
> 
> Now Cotto's insisting on a CW vs Geale, no doubt because Cotto is a small MW. To me that indicates that Cotto has no intention whatsoever of ever facing GGG.


Tend to agree.
Miguel has no business being in the ring with Gennady anyhow, he's way too small and past his best.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> This post will probably cop me a ban and stop me visiting the site under the user name Josey Wales for a while but i look forwards to debating boxing with some of you lads under an alt if it a permanent ban .


What it will do is get you edited and quoted by me. You blokes send me spare with this stuff. I don't want to be gulaging anyone, let alone perma banning but as the shit job of mod requires, my primary interest has to be about stopping this place becoming a shit fight so that no one wants to post here.

Blokes that don't get along with one another continue to trade barbs here and can't sort shit amongst themselves. Good posters otherwise, who I consider mates.

Yet, here we are. I'm sorry, you guys should be able to sort yourselves but its not.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Spider said:


> "Geale got absolutely battered against Golovkin." ???
> 
> Geale was dominated by Golovkin and stopped by him. But to claim Golovkin "absolutely battered" Geale is fanciful stuff and makes me wonder if you have even seen the fight? :smile


Yes I agree, but only because Golovkin stopped Geale before it ever became an absolute battering.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

It would be pretty funny but also sad for the sport if Geale (whom I have nothing against) were to walk out of this one as the "no1" 160lber. Hes lost to one guy who in his very next fight was forced to retire due to chronic hip problems and another guy which 99.99999% of people have as the consensus no1, who destroyed Geale in 2 1/2 one sided rounds but is being ducked until the cows come home because a 147lber is holding lineal title hostage. Shit fight... Heiland is a much better fight, at least he's a moderately interesting opponent.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Cotto stops Geale at any weight. He'll cut him in half with body shots. mark my words.


----------



## crash (Jun 21, 2013)

I think it can be a very good fight,with Geale stealing a splits point win.
Geales not afraid of the big fights,Twice went to Germany and he had the 
balls to fight ggg when no other whould,like Cotto wont now.
And whould no dought fight ggg again to make up for the last sad showing,
but end result whould probally be the same.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Regardless I'm looking forward to the matchup


Ok. Now tell me why i got put in the cooler?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

crash said:


> I think it can be a very good fight,with Geale stealing a splits point win.


Absolutely, this will be a very good fight.


> Geales not afraid of the big fights,Twice went to Germany and he had the
> balls to fight ggg when no other whould,like Cotto wont now.


Yep, there's plenty of people who think many fighters are ducking Gennady.
Daniel was never one of them, and still isn't.
Whether you like Daniel or not, he is chasing the biggest fights.


> And whould no dought fight ggg again


This is something many can't seem to get.
Daniel has been beaten by Gennady, yet is willing to have another go at it. Where some aren't even willing to have a first attempt.

Win or lose, Daniel can't be criticised for having no balls, that's for certain.

Is any other Gennady victim actively chasing a rematch?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Geale could very well sit at home and take all the easy fights and the domestic scene would be better off for it. but hes doing it his way taking on the biggest and best. Deserves all the credit for it - balls of steel. It will be cool hearing freddy roach breaking down Geale.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Geale could very well sit at home and take all the easy fights and the domestic scene would be better off for it. but hes doing it his way taking on the biggest and best. Deserves all the credit for it - *balls of steel*. It will be cool hearing freddy roach breaking down Geale.


*Daniel Balls of Steel Geale... *:hey


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

@stiflers mum :smile

I spotted this from your mate Buster over at Boxrec.
_*
geale is gunna beat this cotto dude.

then rematch ggg and square things up.*_

We need more quality posters like Buster. :bart :happy


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Fuck I'm pumped for this fight.
Sportsbet paying over $5 for Daniel to win! 
Easy money... :deal


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Fuck I'm pumped for this fight.
> Sportsbet paying over $5 for Daniel to win!
> Easy money... :deal


I'm more amped for this fight than the Pac vs Mayweather fight, actually. I think I better start planning a certain road trip.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'm more amped for this fight than the Pac vs Mayweather fight, actually. I think I better start planning a certain road trip.


Same.
Pac VS PBF will be damn good, but I'm more keen to see Daniel VS Miguel too.

Road trip sounds like a plan mate, @bruiserh89 is just down the road too... :haggis


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> @stiflers mum :smile
> 
> I spotted this from your mate Buster over at Boxrec.
> _*
> ...


:smile Busteroonie is cool.:cheers


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Did Team Soliman try to get the Cotto fight ? I would have thought with his style and volume against Cotto it would have made for a more fan friendly brawl rather than A Cotto-Geale fight.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Great news if it comes off. Cotto struggled to put away a couple of one-legged fighters in Yuri and Sergio. Geale will beat Cotto comfortably. *I might even return from my self-imposed betting ban for this one.*





Sox said:


> Fuck I'm pumped for this fight.
> *Sportsbet paying over $5 for Daniel to win! *
> Easy money... :deal


I reckon there's a motza to be made here. :bluesuit


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> This post will probably cop me a ban and stop me visiting the site under the user name Josey Wales for a while but i look forwards to debating boxing with some of you lads under an alt if it a permanent ban .


Thats a threat. But the form would be better off without your snide remarks about aussie boxing and your passion for 'multicultural poms..'

The forum would be better off without Bruisers crap, banning people without giving reason, and refusing to discuss it. The mod job has gone to his head, and everyone can see it.

Now Josey, go run to the mod and dob me in....typical servant pom.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Did Team Soliman try to get the Cotto fight ? I would have thought with his style and volume against Cotto it would have made for a more fan friendly brawl rather than A Cotto-Geale fight.
> 
> Thoughts ?


Dunno, but he seems pretty happy for Geale and thinks he can win.

Soliman: Geale will defeat Cotto

By Ray Wheatley - World of Boxing

Former IBF middleweight champion Sam "King" Soliman talks to Fightnews and says he's confident that fellow Australian and former IBF/WBA middleweight champion a Daniel "Real Deal" Geale will defeat WBC middleweight champion Miguel Cotto when they clash for the title at Barclays Center in Brooklyn on an HBO-televised promotion on June 6. "[I've got] Daniel Geale to win this one," Soliman said. "Both in speed and defense, Geale is the better boxer of the two. The hometown advantage is the biggest glitch for any fighter who travels. BUT in the middleweight division, Australians are very good at playing the away games. Geale and myself have proven that time and time again!" (Geale and Soliman both defeated Felix Sturm in Germany in WBC and IBF title bouts respectively.)

"Cotto and Geale are equal in strength. Cotto is naturally a bigger puncher in his natural light middleweight division. Geale is a natural middleweight, which gives him size over Cotto. Endurance is equal. Durability equal. Experience is also equal. Geale Has proven he can battle opponents on their soil and beat all odds. He'll bring the world title for Australia as our new WBC champ."


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Same.
> Pac VS PBF will be damn good, but I'm more keen to see Daniel VS Miguel too.
> 
> Road trip sounds like a plan mate, @bruiserh89 is just down the road too... :haggis


:think


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

This fight is a real dark horse, kind of came out of left field while everyone was focused on Pac vs Mayweather.

This is a great fight when you think about it - I suspect Cotto chose Geale as his first defence because he's not a KO merchant so if he loses to him he won't be KTFO but I think Geale has a very good chance here, being the bigger man and having such a high workrate.

There is fair height difference between GGG (5'10.5") and Cotto (5'7") but Geale and GGG appear to be a similar height, so Geale should have a height (5'10") and reach (71") advantage over Cotto (67")*

*measurements according to Boxrec so not necessarily accurate but we can see the tale of the tape heightwise in the below pix.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> :think


Come on bruiser, explain to everyone why you ban people for no reason given, then ignore them when they ask why? What has gone to your head? Are you going to drive many of us away with your contemptuous attitude?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Thats a threat. But the form would be better off without your snide remarks about aussie boxing and your passion for 'multicultural poms..'
> 
> The forum would be better off without Bruisers crap, banning people without giving reason, and refusing to discuss it. The mod job has gone to his head, and everyone can see it.
> 
> Now Josey, go run to the mod and dob me in....typical servant pom.


I ain't had any personal correspondence with Bruiser for weeks Sally ( ask him ) but if you have recently copped a ban that would i imagine be down to your dilibatate baiting of Sox earlier in the week . ( you were pretty far gone on the drugs here MONDAY AGAIN calling Geale all sorts of undeserved vile crapola ) that's probably what's happened , as for me not posting ? Well to tell the truth I'm seeing the tipping comp out ( I always finish something which if I start ) then i will probably only post in the betting thread as conversing with the likes of yourself is becoming far too tiresome . Hope that helps .


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I wonder how much luck Cotto would have in asking GGG for catchweight terms for a middleweight title? I think it's a sign of respect for Geale's ability (or hefty paycheque) to dictate catchweight for this fight. It goes the distance IMO but I wonder what difference the few pounds will make to Dan's effectiveness. Great fight nonetheless.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I wonder how much luck Cotto would have in asking GGG for catchweight terms for a middleweight title? *I think it's a sign of respect for Geale's ability (or hefty paycheque) to dictate catchweight for this fight.* It goes the distance IMO but I wonder what difference the few pounds will make to Dan's effectiveness. Great fight nonetheless.


Yep, Miguel knows he's up against it.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Come on bruiser, explain to everyone why you ban people for no reason given, then ignore them when they ask why? What has gone to your head? Are you going to drive many of us away with your contemptuous attitude?


Its great you've been made spokesman for the forum. atsch You don't need to have it explained why you did a 24 hr stint. I haven't explained to you because I'm sick of beating my head against a brick wall. You were baiting with the derogatory shit about Geale. But you know this. The gulag is just a circuit breaker. A short time off so whoever it is realises they need to cool off. If that's not working with you, I gotta look at other alternatives because you're driving people nuts with the crap and getting enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I wonder how much luck Cotto would have in asking GGG for catchweight terms for a middleweight title? I think it's a sign of respect for Geale's ability (or hefty paycheque) to dictate catchweight for this fight. It goes the distance IMO but I wonder what difference the few pounds will make to Dan's effectiveness. Great fight nonetheless.


As long as Cotto's asking for a c/w between JMW and MW and not SWW and JMW I think Geale will be okay :lol:

EDIT: just read on Boxrec that Cotto vs Martinez was at a c/w of 159lbs - why would you bother? Sexy came in at 158.75lbs and Cotto came in at 155lbs. I hope Cotto's not asking Geale to come down to 156 or something like that.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Sox said:


> Fuck I'm pumped for this fight.
> Sportsbet paying over $5 for Daniel to win!
> Easy money... :deal


Bet365 are currently offering $6.50 on Geale, so I placed some dollars on him. :smile


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Whilst it is a bit odd that Geale gets this shot, it should be a very interesting fight and will finally tell us if Cotto actually has benefited or not from training with Freddie Roach.

Fighting journeyman Rodriguez and crippled Sergio, didn't tell us shit, despite many fools suggesting that Cotto is much improved.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> As long as Cotto's asking for a c/w between JMW and MW and not SWW and JMW I think Geale will be okay :lol:
> 
> EDIT: just read on Boxrec that Cotto vs Martinez was at a c/w of 159lbs - why would you bother? Sexy came in at 158.75lbs and Cotto came in at 155lbs. I hope Cotto's not asking Geale to come down to 156 or something like that.


It's 157. 
I don't think it will bother Daniel, he seems to carry a small amount of flab around the stomach normally.


KERRIGAN said:


> Bet365 are currently offering $6.50 on Geale, so I placed some dollars on him. :smile


Sounds good, I'll be throwing some $$ down.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Sox said:


> Sounds good, I'll be throwing some $$ down.


I was quick to act because those odds were much better than I expected to see.

Wouldn't surprise me if as we move closer to the event, Geale's price shortens.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Bet365 are currently offering $6.50 on Geale, so I placed some dollars on him. :smile


That's who I'm with. Might have to get on that....if you haven't already dropped the price with your plunge!


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bruiserh89 said:


> That's who I'm with. Might have to get on that....if you haven't already dropped the price with your plunge!


Bet sensibly, Bet responsibly. :smile


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

:lol:


sallywinder said:


> Come on bruiser, explain to everyone why you ban people for no reason given, then ignore them when they ask why? What has gone to your head? Are you going to drive many of us away with your contemptuous attitude?


Cunts like you drive good posters away from here so fuck off. @Spider, you have a lot to answer for mate, you asked me to invite him here :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> I was quick to act because those odds were much better than I expected to see.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if as we move closer to the event, Geale's price shortens.


Yeh I was very surprised to see it that high, it'll come down a lot I reckon.
I'll be getting in tonight. :smile


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Yeh I was very surprised to see it that high, it'll come down a lot I reckon.
> I'll be getting in tonight. :smile


Me putting dollars on a fight is a certain kiss-o-death so I won't punt on it, you and @KERRIGAN can thank me after the payout. We should seriously look at having an official Aussie meet for this fight.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> I reckon there's a motza to be made here. :bluesuit


Nice one Sox. I think I'll get on it closer to the fight. Might go out to 7's.

I see Cotto getting hit more times than he ever has. By a genuine middleweight. I'm thinking he's gonna look worse than he did against Margarito by the end of it.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd love t see the Geale who rocked up in the second fight with Mundine reappear for this fight , if he doesn't he gets his arse handed to him . Good luck Gealey .


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> I see Cotto getting hit more times than he ever has. By a genuine middleweight. I'm thinking he's gonna look worse than he did against Margarito by the end of it.


Could be right mate, considering Margarito used to enter the ring at close to 160lbs.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

:hey:hey:hey:shifty


Tuff Gong said:


> Could be right mate, considering Margarito used to enter the ring at close to 160lbs.


Ten extra pounds in each glove :shifty


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I'd love t see the Geale who rocked up in the second fight with Mundine reappear for this fight , if he doesn't he gets his arse handed to him . Good luck Gealey .


I'd love to see the Cotto who could barely stop a couple of cripples within 10 rounds reappear for this fight.

No way a welter, which is what Cotto really is, can hand Geale his arse.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :hey:hey:hey:shifty
> 
> Ten extra pounds in each glove :shifty


:lol: Man, I like/d Margo, it was a damn shame he got caught with that shit in his gloves, he was one tough hombre who didn't need that extra assistance to beat Cotto IMO - whether he had loaded gloves in that fight we'll never know, but he walked Cotto down and took his best shots for 6 rounds before taking over and thumping him.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: Man, I like/d Margo, it was a damn shame he got caught with that shit in his gloves, he was one tough hombre who didn't need that extra assistance to beat Cotto IMO - whether he had loaded gloves in that fight we'll never know, but he walked Cotto down and took his best shots for 6 rounds before taking over and thumping him.


Was a great fight, coming not too lonf aftwr the incredible Castillo-Corales war, too......


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> I'd love to see the Cotto who could barely stop a couple of cripples within 10 rounds reappear for this fight.
> 
> No way a welter, which is what Cotto really is, can hand Geale his arse.


Yeah, Cotto is a pretty good boxer with reasonable power at world level at his natural weight but Geale has proven to be a world level middle weight and has only really been caught short against GGG, saying Cotto hands Geale his arse is simply nonsensical.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: Man, I like/d Margo, it was a damn shame he got caught with that shit in his gloves, he was one tough hombre who didn't need that extra assistance to beat Cotto IMO - whether he had loaded gloves in that fight we'll never know, but he walked Cotto down and took his best shots for 6 rounds before taking over and thumping him.


Same. I think the second fight would've gone the same way as the first had Margo not had a fucked up eye. You could almost see the relief across Cotto's face when the fight was called off. Margo was one tough cunt.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, Margarito gets written off way too much for the loaded glove fiasco, in reality, it's not like he removed padding from his gloves and replaced it with horseshoes. What effect do people think a few grams of plaster of paris is going to have under legal gloves? About the same as less wraps over the knuckles or the tape that was legal for hand wraps in the early nineties. A small help perhaps, a small percentage advantage, if that. Truth is Margo is one tough hombre, a real bad boy and was a very exciting fighter.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yeah, Margarito gets written off way too much for the loaded glove fiasco, in reality, it's not like he removed padding from his gloves and replaced it with horseshoes. What effect do people think a few grams of plaster of paris is going to have under legal gloves? About the same as less wraps over the knuckles or the tape that was legal for hand wraps in the early nineties. A small help perhaps, a small percentage advantage, if that. Truth is Margo is one tough hombre, a real bad boy and was a very exciting fighter.


Cotto gets written off too much. Stooped Margo and beat world class mofos on points


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Its great you've been made spokesman for the forum. atsch You don't need to have it explained why you did a 24 hr stint. I haven't explained to you because I'm sick of beating my head against a brick wall. You were baiting with the derogatory shit about Geale. But you know this. The gulag is just a circuit breaker. A short time off so whoever it is realises they need to cool off. If that's not working with you, I gotta look at other alternatives because you're driving people nuts with the crap and getting enjoyment out of it.


My opinion of Geale has nothing to do with anyone else.Had Josey not said who the post would have offended i would never have even thought of Sox. To my knowledge ive never had a debate with Sox about anything...!

And just for the record; ASll over the world on every card everywhere, there are overmatched men AND WOMEN who get the piss punched out of them yet never surrender. Geale was obviously overmatched and took the weak way out. He surrendered. He did something that not many boxers would do, he quit! A fighter never quits. He fights till the ref stops it or the towel goes in. Obviously the corner didnt think it should be stopped. I saw no towel?!!

Sure he was copping it. But most other MEN would have fought on. Geale quit. When asked if he wanted to fight, he meekly said 'no'.

They are the facts, and as such it have formed my opinion of Geale. If you blokes think its ok to quit on your feet when it gets hard, fine. You may say he had no chance. I say he did. He may have cut GGG with a punch 5 seconds later. Thats boxing, you always have a chance, but some havent the guts to try.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> If that's not working with you, I gotta look at other alternatives because you're driving people nuts with the crap and getting enjoyment out of it.


What a load of crap. Ban me, i dont give a fuck. If i go, so does the original thought and critical perspective. None of you blokes have any..

You arent the only one with 'other alternatives'. No not ESB or any of the current ones..


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

You should go in this competition Bruiser. Save yourself all the hard work you been doing...

New Japanese game show attracts some stiff competition

TV


by: 
From: NT News 
 3 hours ago April 17, 2015 5:53AM


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Cotto gets written off too much. Stooped Margo and beat world class mofos on points


Well, I reckon Cotto is a tough one to define, a pretty good boxer, though he did very well against Mayweather, very tough, he was stopped by Margo late in a war and late by Pac when Pac was at his best in a willing fight. I don't think he gets credit foe how tough he really is. His loss to Margo, though, was Margo's defining win and showed Cotto's weaknesses as a boxer.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> What a load of crap. Ban me, i dont give a fuck. If i go, so does the original thought and critical perspective. None of you blokes have any..
> 
> You arent the only one with 'other alternatives'. No not ESB or any of the current ones..


:theretherebogo


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

sallywinder said:


> My opinion of Geale has nothing to do with anyone else.Had Josey not said who the post would have offended i would never have even thought of Sox. To my knowledge ive never had a debate with Sox about anything...!
> 
> And just for the record; ASll over the world on every card everywhere, there are overmatched men AND WOMEN who get the piss punched out of them yet never surrender. Geale was obviously overmatched and took the weak way out. He surrendered. He did something that not many boxers would do, he quit! A fighter never quits. He fights till the ref stops it or the towel goes in. Obviously the corner didnt think it should be stopped. I saw no towel?!!
> 
> ...


 Geale wasn't in a state to continue.
If you drop the hate you will see it.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Interview with Bill Treacey about Geales prep,his thoughts on the fight etc. with Ray Wheatley.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Geale v Cotto full press conference NYC.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Geale v Cotto full press conference NYC.


I think I have a man crush on Cotto :|


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Geale is $5.10 just for the win BTW


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> My opinion of Geale has nothing to do with anyone else.Had Josey not said who the post would have offended i would never have even thought of Sox. To my knowledge ive never had a debate with Sox about anything...!
> 
> And just for the record; ASll over the world on every card everywhere, there are overmatched men AND WOMEN who get the piss punched out of them yet never surrender. Geale was obviously overmatched and took the weak way out. He surrendered. He did something that not many boxers would do, he quit! A fighter never quits. He fights till the ref stops it or the towel goes in. Obviously the corner didnt think it should be stopped. I saw no towel?!!
> 
> ...


Actually, they're not the facts.
The fact is that *Daniel did not surrender*. The ref misunderstood.
Daniel has stated this a few times.

Not that this makes any difference IMO, as I wouldn't really look at him any different if he had of surrendered.
Giving up to the better man is much smarter than having the shit beaten from you.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> Geale wasn't in a state to continue.


Actually, he most likely would have been able to continue.
There was only 10 or so seconds left if the round, he would have just had to run for the rest of the round.

It may not have made any difference to the fight though, but who knows...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I personally thought that Geale did shake his head that he had enough after the knockdown. It didn't look good going out like that.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Sox said:


> Actually, he most likely would have been able to continue.
> There was only 10 or so seconds left if the round, he would have just had to run for the rest of the round.
> 
> It may not have made any difference to the fight though, but who knows...


C'mon dude. Have a look at his face, and his legs are gone. He could have been seriously hurt if the fight was not stopped.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Francis75 said:


> I personally thought that Geale did shake his head that he had enough after the knockdown. It didn't look good going out like that.


How do you know what the ref had asked Daniel?

It wouldn't surprise me if he didn't even know what the ref said at all. He could have been shaking his head in disappointment of having been knocked down.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> C'mon dude. Have a look at his face, and his legs are gone. He could have been seriously hurt if the fight was not stopped.


Maybe, maybe not. 
Anything could have happened.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> How do you know what the ref had asked Daniel?
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if he didn't even know what the ref said at all. *He could have been shaking his head in disappointment of having been knocked down.*


That's exactly what did happen according to Daniel.
I have no reason to disbelieve him.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Sox said:


> That's exactly what did happen according to Daniel.
> I have no reason to disbelieve him.


Regardless, he had had enough, whether he knew it or not. His lack of protest shows he was finished.

If you think he could have continued and possibly won then you have rocks in your head.

Thankfully for his family, the ref didn't let him continue.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> Regardless, he had had enough, whether he knew it or not. His lack of protest shows he was finished.
> 
> If you think he could have continued and possibly won then you have rocks in your head.
> 
> Thankfully for his family, the ref didn't let him continue.


There's no need to be a dick about it, I don't have rocks anywhere except in my backyard.

I believe he could have continued given the round was nearly over, just as I already said a few posts back.

My opinion differs to yours, live with it.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Sox said:


> There's no need to be a dick about it, I don't have rocks anywhere except in my backyard.
> 
> I believe he could have continued given the round was nearly over, just as I already said a few posts back.
> 
> My opinion differs to yours, live with it.


I think your wrong and am free to let you know.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> I think your wrong and am free to let you know.


Of course you are, but you don't need to tell me I have rocks in my head.
I treat you with respect, return the favour.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Sox said:


> Of course you are, but you don't need to tell me I have rocks in my head.
> I treat you with respect, return the favour.


Grow up, and get a backbone.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Back to the topic, I think Cotto's team has underestimated Geale. Going to be a fascinating fight. Can't wait.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> Grow up, and get a backbone.


So I treat you with respect, and would like the same in return, yet I need to grow up. I see.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Sox said:


> So I treat you with respect, and would like the same in return, yet I need to grow up. I see.


Relax dude. Don't make a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> Relax dude. Don't make a big deal out of nothing.


I couldn't be more relaxed. It's Friday, and I'm at home chilling.

You should take your trolling elsewhere though.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Sox said:


> I couldn't be more relaxed. It's Friday, and I'm at home chilling.
> 
> You should take your trolling elsewhere though.


I am not trolling anyone and you know it, so don't accuse me of it. I am not interested in playing tiddlywinks ok.

So back to the topic.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Actually, they're not the facts.
> The fact is that *Daniel did not surrender*. The ref misunderstood.
> Daniel has stated this a few times.
> 
> ...


Yeah right, i remember how hard he protested.....


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

For some reason you aren't allowed to argue with the Aussie forum on Golo-Geale, it was a close fight and a shit stoppage according to most in here


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sox said:


> Actually, he most likely would have been able to continue.
> There was only 10 or so seconds left if the round, he would have just had to run for the rest of the round.
> 
> It may not have made any difference to the fight though, but who knows...


He shook his head to say no more, he was a beaten man, he didn't want any more

And everyone who isn't a biased Aussie knows it would have made no difference, Geale wasn't making it past the next round even if he didn't quit


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Its common knowledge and its backed up by video. Geale said 'no'when asked if he wanted to continue. *FACT!!*


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> He shook his head to say no more,


No he didn't.


> he was a beaten man,


He didn't look his best, but he wasn't necessarily beaten.


> he didn't want any more


Not true.


> And everyone who isn't a biased Aussie knows it would have made no difference, Geale wasn't making it past the next round even if he didn't quit


Maybe, maybe not.

It's something we'll never know, and you can't prove any more than I can.

One thing's for sure though, fighters have come back and won from far worse situations.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Its common knowledge and its backed up by video. Geale said 'no'when asked if he wanted to continue. *FACT!!*


No it's not.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> For some reason you aren't allowed to argue with the Aussie forum on Golo-Geale, it was a close fight and a shit stoppage according to most in here


Nah, not at all mate. You're opinion is valid and welcome.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Sox said:


> No he didn't.
> 
> He didn't look his best, but he wasn't necessarily beaten.
> 
> ...


Tthe referee is stood infront of him, checking if he's ok, Geale gives it a clear shake of the head, no referee in the world is going to take anything from that other than 'this guy doesn't want to continue'

He's a soft puncher, he's been down Ii think 3 times, he's in the corner on unsteady legs (when the ref ends it he stumbles back) the fight is lost already

You're a troll mate, i'm done.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Tthe referee is stood infront of him, checking if he's ok, Geale gives it a clear shake of the head, no referee in the world is going to take anything from that other than 'this guy doesn't want to continue'


I never said any other ref would see it different.
What I said was Daniel didn't want to quit. He explained it in the post fight interview.


> He's a soft puncher, he's been down Ii think 3 times, he's in the corner on unsteady legs (when the ref ends it he stumbles back) the fight is lost already


In your opinion.


> You're a troll mate, i'm done.


See ya. :finger


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> Back to the topic, I think Cotto's team has underestimated Geale. Going to be a fascinating fight. Can't wait.


I don't think they are underestimating Geale. I think Team Cotto think this will be a comfortable win for their man. A "stay busy" fight until his next big match up.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> For some reason you aren't allowed to argue with the Aussie forum on Golo-Geale,* it was a close fight* and a shit stoppage according to most in here


It wasn't a close fight at all. It was a complete blow out.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> It wasn't a close fight at all. It was a complete blow out.


Why do you post here Francis? I mean, I think I already know the answer to this but would like to hear it from you. This is a forum for those who enjoy Australian boxing. That's not to say you cant have negative opinions about some Aussie boxers, but if someone wanted to take on the abhorrent task of trawling through ALL of your posts, they would find that ALL of your comments on Aussie boxers were negative.

So that said, again, why do you post here?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> I never said any other ref would see it different.
> What I said was Daniel didn't want to quit. He explained it in the post fight interview.
> 
> In your opinion.
> ...


He's just giving his opinion mate, we don't need to do that.

With all this though, I've now watched the fight. I wasn't able to watch it live since I was travelling, and didn't really want to hearing the result. But with this argument, it got me interested.

A few things. It's always seemed to me that Geale expends unnecessary amounts of energy with ring and body movement. It didn't factor into this result and he's super fit but still something I've noticed.

To the finale. I personally wouldn't have liked to see those extra 10 seconds had the fight been allowed to play out. The post fight interview, he got asked why he shook his head. He said he was that disappointed he got caught and the next thing he knew the ref stopped it. He didn't have his wits about him and so the ref should have called it. In that situation its hard to say he quit. The ref only asked him to come forward, not are you ok. I'm happy to take Geale's word that he didn't quit because it seems he momentarily didn't know what was going on.

Stupid thing to catfight about though lads.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Why do you post here Francis? I mean, I think I already know the answer to this but would like to hear it from you. This is a forum for those who enjoy Australian boxing. That's not to say you cant have negative opinions about some Aussie boxers, but if someone wanted to take on the abhorrent task of trawling through ALL of your posts, they would find that ALL of your comments on Aussie boxers were negative.
> 
> So that said, again, why do you post here?


I follow all boxing be that good or bad. If I wish to post here or any other forum I will. I enjoy reading Joseys thoughts on the sport and the best boxing brain on here is Crusher and the rest I don't really rate their opinions.

What comment that I have made upset you this time Bruiser ?:rolleyes

Did you not think Golovkin-Geale was a blow out ? Of course it was and it was always going to be. I have followed boxing for decades and Geale was ZERO chance in that fight.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Did you not think Golovkin-Geale was a blow out ? Of course it was and it was always going to be. I have followed boxing for decades and Geale was ZERO chance in that fight.


I don't think it was a blow out, I wholeheartedly agree with your second statement about the chances Geale had from the moment of signing the fight. IMO the fact that he was still throwing his best punches right up until stoppage actually exceeded many observers predictions.
I respect the refs call no matter what. If the fighter said "no mas" or the ref didn't like what he was seeing then he is the best man to know. I don't regard a KO loss to a p4p beast a blemish or an embarrassment. It is what it is. I thought Cotto's loss to Margarito was a career ending beat down and to see what he has done since is remarkable, a true great of the sport. Time will tell what Geale's legacy will be but if you told me he would be fighting back in New York after the Fletcher fight I would've scoffed. Win lose or draw it is one hell of a coup.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I don't think it was a blow out, I wholeheartedly agree with your second statement about the chances Geale had from the moment of signing the fight. IMO the fact that he was still throwing his best punches right up until stoppage actually exceeded many observers predictions.
> I respect the refs call no matter what. If the fighter said "no mas" or the ref didn't like what he was seeing then he is the best man to know. I don't regard a KO loss to a p4p beast a blemish or an embarrassment. It is what it is. I thought Cotto's loss to Margarito was a career ending beat down and to see what he has done since is remarkable, a true great of the sport. Time will tell what Geale's legacy will be but if you told me he would be fighting back in New York after the Fletcher fight I would've scoffed. Win lose or draw it is one hell of a coup.


 I agree


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

DBerry said:


> Me putting dollars on a fight is a certain kiss-o-death *so I won't punt on it*, you and @KERRIGAN can thank me after the payout.


Good to hear. :smile


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Oska said:


> Geale is $5.10 just for the win BTW


Bet365 has him at $5.50.

Glad I got on early at $6.50 :happy


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> He's just giving his opinion mate,


As was I.


> we don't need to do that.


What, give him the finger? I got called a troll because I gave my opinion.
I hope you're not serious...


> With all this though, I've now watched the fight. I wasn't able to watch it live since I was travelling, and didn't really want to hearing the result. But with this argument, it got me interested.
> 
> A few things. It's always seemed to me that Geale expends unnecessary amounts of energy with ring and body movement. It didn't factor into this result and he's super fit but still something I've noticed.


Fair comment. However it's not unnecessary if it works for him and he's never gassed. Daniel can do 12 rounds of it, so why wouldn't he?


> To the finale. I personally wouldn't have liked to see those extra 10 seconds had the fight been allowed to play out.


All he would have had to do is cover up on the ropes, it's been done thousands of times (with success) to weather the storm.
Would he have been beaten next round, who knows?


> The post fight interview, he got asked why he shook his head. He said he was that disappointed he got caught and the next thing he knew the ref stopped it. He didn't have his wits about him and so the ref should have called it. In that situation its hard to say he quit. The ref only asked him to come forward, not are you ok. I'm happy to take Geale's word that he didn't quit because it seems he momentarily didn't know what was going on.


Which is exactly what I've been saying all along.
I've seen the fight and interviews enough times to know what happened.


> Stupid thing to catfight about though lads.


C'mon mate, you know better than that.
I try my best to stay away from getting personal, yet 2 of these tools last night start on me.
I'm always happy to discuss this stuff, and agree to disagree, but when someone says I have no backbone, have rocks in my head, or says I'm trolling, that's crossed the line.

Too many *heroes* here...
@stiflers mum :hey


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Good post.


Nigelbro said:


> I don't think it was a blow out, I wholeheartedly agree with your second statement about the chances Geale had from the moment of signing the fight. *IMO the fact that he was still throwing his best punches right up until stoppage actually exceeded many observers predictions.*


This is what tells me it wasn't a blow out.
A blow out to me would be if Daniel had of been totally losing the round and then copping 1/2 dozen unanswered punches.


> I respect the refs call no matter what. If the fighter said "no mas" or the ref didn't like what he was seeing then he is the best man to know.


Agreed. The ref has the best eyes on this.


> I don't regard a KO loss to a p4p beast a blemish or an embarrassment. It is what it is.


Agreed, Gennady is a beast, and the fight might go the same way in the rematch. Who knows.


> I thought Cotto's loss to Margarito was a career ending beat down and to see what he has done since is remarkable, a true great of the sport. Time will tell what Geale's legacy will be but if you told me he would be fighting back in New York after the Fletcher fight I would've scoffed. Win lose or draw it is one hell of a coup.


Yep, I find it hard to fault Daniel for anything he's done.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Sox said:


>


Are you 2yo?

You accuse someone else of trolling and then post this juvenile thing. Ok princess.

If you are that sensitive that you are going to throw a hissy fit cause someone said you have rocks in your head, then you have serious issues.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

bruiserh89 said:


> To the finale. I personally wouldn't have liked to see those extra 10 seconds had the fight been allowed to play out. The post fight interview, he got asked why he shook his head. He said he was that disappointed he got caught and the next thing he knew the ref stopped it. He didn't have his wits about him and so the ref should have called it. In that situation its hard to say he quit. The ref only asked him to come forward, not are you ok. I'm happy to take Geale's word that he didn't quit because it seems he momentarily didn't know what was going on.
> 
> Stupid thing to catfight about though lads.


Yeah if the fighter cannot comprehend what the ref is saying, then he is in no state to continue.

And if the ref had to help Daniel to stay on his feet properly, how the hell could he withstand another barrage of bombs from ggg.

Seriously, I don't see how any fan of his could want to see what effect those extra bombs would have had on him.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> You should go in this competition Bruiser. Save yourself all the hard work you been doing...
> 
> New Japanese game show attracts some stiff competition
> 
> ...


Oh the irony. You spend most of your time here trying to get a rise out of people :rofl


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I don't think it was a blow out, I wholeheartedly agree with your second statement about the chances Geale had from the moment of signing the fight. IMO the fact that he was still throwing his best punches right up until stoppage actually exceeded many observers predictions.
> I respect the refs call no matter what. If the fighter said "no mas" or the ref didn't like what he was seeing then he is the best man to know. I don't regard a KO loss to a p4p beast a blemish or an embarrassment. It is what it is. I thought Cotto's loss to Margarito was a career ending beat down and to see what he has done since is remarkable, a true great of the sport. Time will tell what Geale's legacy will be but if you told me he would be fighting back in New York after the Fletcher fight I
> would've scoffed. Win lose or draw it is one hell of a coup.


Great post , Bloody hell we are in danger of a sensible boxing debate actually happening here . Pass da popcorn . :lol:


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> He's just giving his opinion mate, we don't need to do that.
> 
> With all this though, I've now watched the fight. I wasn't able to watch it live since I was travelling, and didn't really want to hearing the result. But with this argument, it got me interested.
> 
> ...


Pretty much agree....just watched it again. 
To me at the start of the fight Geale didnt look in his best shape for the fight (just my opinion). Happy to take Geales word for it.....to me the head shake wasnt a head shake to quit...it was a disappointed head shake. Caught up in the moment...it happens. To me it would have ended in a similar result. No shame in losing to GGG.
To land a fight with Cotto is another fantastic opportunity...well done.

By the way..Geale has come into $4 on sportsbet and $3.75 on tab. On points he should be around the $10. Might put some money on that! And then maybe a little flutter on cotto via KO.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Oska said:


> Pretty much agree....just watched it again.
> To me at the start of the fight Geale didnt look in his best shape for the fight (just my opinion). Happy to take Geales word for it.....to me the head shake wasnt a head shake to quit...it was a disappointed head shake. Caught up in the moment...it happens. To me it would have ended in a similar result. No shame in losing to GGG.
> To land a fight with Cotto is another fantastic opportunity...well done.
> 
> By the way..Geale has come into $4 on sportsbet and $3.75 on tab. On points he should be around the $10. Might put some money on that! And then maybe a little flutter on cotto via KO.


That's not a bad shout. Put some value in it since Geale unlikely to stop Cotto.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

What are the odds on Cotto by stoppage ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Oska said:


> By the way..Geale has come into $4 on sportsbet and $3.75 on tab. On points he should be around the $10. Might put some money on that! And then maybe a little flutter on cotto via KO.


I reckon Daniel will be more like $6 or so on points, and $10 on the KO.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> What are the odds on Cotto by stoppage ?


Not up yet Francis 
The value will be what round it happens.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Sox said:


> I reckon Daniel will be more like $6 or so on points, and $10 on the KO.


Yeah it could be that...some value there for sure!


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

I think cotto takes this on points (late stoppage would not surprise me) the way cotto can cut down the ring will take one of Geales best assets away movement. Also I can see cotto's body shots taking the wind out of Geales sails. I hope I'm wrong but dout it. Cotto is a very small middle weight but geale does not have the power to trouble him.
Cotto is a little past his best but geale was never in his league.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

It says something about Geale's power that really no one on here (even his biggest cheerleaders) are picking him to win by stoppage even though Cotto is really only a welter, too small for even junior middle.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> For some reason you aren't allowed to argue with the Aussie forum on Golo-Geale, it was a close fight and a shit stoppage according to most in here


It shouldn't have been a stoppage , Daniel was just Dissapointed in being dropped , he was shaking his head in disappointment , he could have ran for the remainder of the round , he needs a rematch with GGG to prove he can hang @ world level again .

BTW I see Francis has been banned again , for what , and how long is the ban ?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Francis has a point about Geale not having the power @ middle , his best performance in recent years IMO was Mundine 2 @ Middle when Chic was around Jr middle , this is also why Cottos people fancy facing him .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> It shouldn't have been a stoppage , Daniel was just Dissapointed in being dropped , he was shaking his head in disappointment , he could have ran for the remainder of the round , he needs a rematch with GGG to prove he can hang @ world level again .
> 
> BTW I see Francis has been banned again , for what , and how long is the ban ?


Francis has all of another hour and he'll be back. A 24 hr gulag. Its for the post above yours. The incessant negativity and the unnecessary baiting, regarding cheerleaders. Francis always keeps it subtle but the intent is the same.


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Josey Wales said:


> It shouldn't have been a stoppage , Daniel was just Dissapointed in being dropped , he was shaking his head in disappointment , he could have ran for the remainder of the round , he needs a rematch with GGG to prove he can hang @ world level again .
> 
> BTW I see Francis has been banned again , for what , and how long is the ban ?


If the ref has to help you to stay on your feet, then you have had enough.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Francis has all of another hour and he'll be back. A 24 hr gulag. Its for the post above yours. The incessant negativity and the unnecessary baiting, regarding cheerleaders. Francis always keeps it subtle but the intent is the same.


I can understand the cheerleader bit but not the boxing content , to tell the truth I quiet agree . 
.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

MANLYSUX said:


> If the ref has to help you to stay on your feet, then you have had enough.


I know that, you know that , the entire boxing world also knows that but obviously a few here got to go to the trouble of defending Geale to the extent they make themselves look foolish .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> It says something about Geale's power that really no one on here (even his biggest cheerleaders) are picking him to win by stoppage even though Cotto is really only a welter, too small for even junior middle.


 Daniel is not a power puncher if he is to win it will probably be similar to how Trout beat Cotto in and out movement plus a size advantage to bully Cotto in the clinches IMO. Though I hope he can KO Cotto I doubt it his stoppages are usually from accumulation of punches rather than one punch power.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Daniel is not a power puncher if he is to win it will probably be similar to how Trout beat Cotto in and out movement plus a size advantage to bully Cotto in the clinches IMO. Though I hope he can KO Cotto I doubt it his stoppages are usually from accumulation of punches rather than one punch power.


Yea but shouldn't a World class middle have enough power to stop a Welterweight ? We all knew Geale didn't have a bomb after he caught a European ( at best ) level fighter in Darren Barker with a biotch of a rip to the body and he got up from it to beat him . IMO it was then that everyone fancied the Geale job .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yea but shouldn't a World class middle have enough power to stop a Welterweight ? We all knew Geale didn't have a bomb after he caught a European ( at best ) level fighter in Darren Barker with a biotch of a rip to the body and he got up from it to beat him . IMO it was then that everyone fancied the Geale job .


 Daniel is a world class middle but not a KO artist(probably why they chose him) he or any other middle theoretically should have the power to stop a WW but IMO he doesn't have one punch power to do it.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> *Daniel is not a power puncher* if he is to win it will probably be similar to how Trout beat Cotto in and out movement plus a size advantage to bully Cotto in the clinches IMO. Though I hope he can KO Cotto I doubt it *his stoppages are usually from accumulation of punches rather than one punch power.*


Yep, what he lacks in outright power, he makes up in stamina. Not all fighters are the same, anyone with half a brain would know that.

My pick is that he decisions Miguel, but I reckon there's a strong chance he TKO's him too.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Daniel is a world class middle but not a KO artist(probably why they chose him) he or any other middle theoretically should have the power to stop a WW but IMO he doesn't have one punch power to do it.


I betcha Cotto won't get back up if he gets caught like Darren Barker did.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Daniel is a world class middle but not a KO artist(probably why they chose him) he or any other middle theoretically should have the power to stop a WW but IMO he doesn't have one punch power to do it.


Quiet agree , Geale is as an honest a pro as he was an am and it's great to see the career he's had but IMO he is just a tad below the top tier now @ middle NOW but that's not to say he at one time wasn't , maybe a move down to Jr Middle where he could boss blokes fighting to HIS strengths could be his next move ? . Maybe prolong his career .


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

I disagree the beating he took off margacheato (with plaster in his hands) was truly unbelievable in hind sight. Massive heart. Even though he is only a welter he fights a level above what Geale is at hell he ever gave mayweather a run for his money.


Sox said:


> I betcha Cotto won't get back up if he gets caught like Darren Barker did.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Crusher said:


> I disagree the beating he took off* margacheato* (with plaster in his hands) was truly unbelievable in hind sight. Massive heart. Even though he is only a welter he fights a level above what Geale is at hell he ever gave mayweather a run for his money.


Haha. I hadn't heard that one before. I like it!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Crusher said:


> I disagree the beating he took off margacheato (with plaster in his hands) was truly unbelievable in hind sight. Massive heart. Even though he is only a welter he fights a level above what Geale is at hell he ever gave mayweather a run for his money.


Fair enough, but I don't believe he fights a level above Daniel now. 
The Margacheato fight was 7 years ago, Cotto isn't the same fighter now.

I like Cotto a lot, but when Trout beat him, that showed me he wasn't the same fighter he once was.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Haha. I hadn't heard that one before. I like it!


I don't like shitting on fighters, but this one is totally deserved. Fucken cheat.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Crusher said:


> I disagree the beating he took off margacheato (with plaster in his hands) was truly unbelievable in hind sight. Massive heart. Even though he is only a welter he fights a level above what Geale is at hell he ever gave mayweather a run for his money.


Agreed , To tell the truth it was sickening to me re watching that fight seeing the heart Miguelshowed in retrospect after then knowing what Marge had done , Shane Mosley was here last week speaking about their fight and Naz catching Marg out with the plaster prior to their fight , I loved watching Margerito but he can fuck off after that shite you just gotta see what happened to Billy Collins life after Panamar fucked with gloves , it's shithouse .


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Agreed , To tell the truth it was sickening to me re watching that fight seeing the heart Miguelshowed in retrospect after then knowing what Marge had done , Shane Mosley was here last week speaking about their fight and Naz catching Marg out with the plaster prior to their fight , I loved watching Margerito but he can fuck off after that shite you just gotta see what happened to Billy Collins life after Panamar fucked with gloves , it's shithouse .


low act at the end of the day is is supposed to be a sport..


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

I still think Cotto stalks Geale down in this one...TKO mid to late.




Did I mention my man crush on Cotto?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Oska said:


> I still think Cotto stalks Geale down in this one...TKO mid to late.
> 
> Did I mention my man crush on Cotto?


You man crush on Cotto is no more apparent than my nut hugging on Daniel... :bart


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Sox said:


> You man crush on Cotto is no more apparent than my nut hugging on Daniel... :bart


:cheers


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Trout tips Geale.
http://www.boxingscene.com/austin-trout-talks-canelo-vs-kirkland-cotto-vs-geale--90645

Onya Austin.:happy


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Trout tips Geale.
> http://www.boxingscene.com/austin-trout-talks-canelo-vs-kirkland-cotto-vs-geale--90645
> 
> Onya Austin.:happy


Just another reason to like Trout :smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Just another reason to like Trout :smile


Beat me to it.

He's becoming a very likeable fella this fishy dude. :hey


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

30 day weights Cotto164.8 lb Geale 158 lb

http://www.boxingscene.com/30-day-weights-cotto-1648-pounds-geale-158--90706

Geale is only 1lb above weight already. Should be OK at 157.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> 30 day weights Cotto164.8 lb Geale 158 lb
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/30-day-weights-cotto-1648-pounds-geale-158--90706
> 
> Geale is only 1lb above weight already. Should be OK at 157.


Cotto that heavy 30 days out? I know he'll have no trouble losing 3-4kgs in a month but I'm surprised that he's that heavy & Geale's almost matchweight this far out.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Daniel Geale wraps up training camp in Australia.

http://www.boxing247.com/press-boxing/photo-daniel-geale-wraps-up-training-camp-in-australia/41108



> Photo: Daniel Geale Wraps Up Training Camp In Australia
> 
> By Gary Shaw Productions | May 6, 2015 | Leave a comment
> 
> ...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Cotto that heavy 30 days out? I know he'll have no trouble losing 3-4kgs in a month but I'm surprised that he's that heavy & Geale's almost matchweight this far out.


 Same here considering he's really LMW/WW normally maybe he's like Hatton and becomes bloated between fights.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Same here considering he's really LMW/WW normally maybe he's like Hatton and becomes bloated between fights.


Blows out on chorizos & cervezas between fights :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Photos: Geale working hard for Cotto clash.

http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-geale-working-hard-miguel-cotto-clash--90701


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

How the hell is Geale 158 at this stage? atsch


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

This will be a serious test for cotto.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Daniel Geale: ''I've arrived in the States''

http://thaboxingvoice.com/cotto-gea...var=no thaboxingvoice/JlPd (Tha Boxing Voice)


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Not game enough to call it but Geale seems very focused. Wouldnt it be great if there were an upset


----------



## Rise_Above (Jul 16, 2013)

Some clarification on Geale's weight as well his thoughts on the upcoming fight - http://www.boxing.com/the_indignation_of_daniel_geale.html


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Rise_Above said:


> Some clarification on Geale's weight as well his thoughts on the upcoming fight - http://www.boxing.com/the_indignation_of_daniel_geale.html


Thanks mate, great write up.


----------



## Rise_Above (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks mate. Its a big ask for him, I hope he beats Cotto and proves the doubters wrong.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

â€œI wish it was true,â€ Geale says with a laugh before putting the rumors to bed, â€œI was well over 158.â€

Geale said this himself in the article that Stifler put up. I said on another board that 158 was BS.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

great article Rise_Above


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Good read rise above well done.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Daniel Geale talks June 6th title shot vs Miguel Cotto

http://www.8countnews.com/index.php...eale-talks-june-6-title-fight-vs-miguel-cotto



> 8CN's David Hopper caught up with Australian middleweight contender Daniel Geale (31-3, 16 KOs). The 34-year-old former world titleholder will fight WBC middleweight champ Miguel Cotto (39-4, 32 KOs) April 6 at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn, NY.
> 
> David Hopper: How has training camp been going?
> 
> ...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Photos Geale putting in work for Cotto clash.

http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-geale-putting-work-miguel-cotto-clash--91236

:happy


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Photos Geale putting in work for Cotto clash.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-geale-putting-work-miguel-cotto-clash--91236
> 
> :happy


Go Danny you mad bastard! :bbb


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Go Danny you mad bastard! :bbb


:lol::happy


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

If Daniel wins he has an immediate rematch clause to fight Cotto.

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...536ce&ch=890680c0-42b7-11e3-b7e0-d4ae527536ce



> Gary Shaw - President of Gary Shaw Productions
> 
> "If Daniel wins, Cotto has a rematch clause, so if Cotto wants the immediate rematch then that's what he gets. If not, according to WBC, it would be GGG again, but it doesn't make a difference. Daniel will fight anybody, anywhere. We went to Germany and fought Strum on his territory. He's coming to New York which is Cotto's town. It just doesn't make a difference when you have a great fighter."
> 
> "It's going to be a great show and the fans are going to get what they want. Tune in for a great fight on June 6. It's going to be a great night of boxing."


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Go Danny you mad bastard! :bbb


Wooot!!!!

It's getting exciting now!

:smile:frog:lama:hammer:rastapimparty


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Interesting if Geale gets up whether they would exercise the rematch or try and cash out Cotto elsewhere.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Interesting if Geale gets up whether they would exercise the rematch or try and cash out Cotto elsewhere.


They will say cotto isn't a middle weight and he's dropping down to his true weight (Jnr middle) to fight canelo


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Crusher said:


> They will say cotto isn't a middle weight and he's dropping down to his true weight (Jnr middle) to fight canelo


Yeah, I agree, I think they will still angle for the Canelo fight as I believe they see that Cotto needs to be kept away from GGG and he's punching above his weight at middle), and a good fight it is (although I reckon Canelo is to fresh and also on his way to be a true middle)


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Crusher said:


> They will say cotto isn't a middle weight and he's dropping down to his true weight (Jnr middle) to fight canelo


Would make a lot of money that fight.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

TBH I see a potential loss vs Geale for Cotto as a win-win situation. He gets to move back to 154 without having been brutally knocked out by GGG & without losing any face for the reason both @Crusher & @DBerry have said - he's not a true MW.

Losing to Geale would just mean the boxing public would acknowledge it without Cotto having to offer it as an excuse for avoiding GGG.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> TBH I see a potential loss vs Geale for Cotto as a win-win situation. He gets to move back to 154 without having been brutally knocked out by GGG & without losing any face for the reason both @*Crusher* & @*DBerry* have said - he's not a true MW.
> 
> Losing to Geale would just mean the boxing public would acknowledge it without Cotto having to offer it as an excuse for avoiding GGG.


So eloquently put :yep


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Would make a lot of money that fight.


Apparently it's already signed pending cotto getting past geale


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Videoaniel Geale training for Cotto

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-daniel-geale-interview-training-cotto--91754


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Geale gives up. Wont die on his shield. After GG, Cotto and everyone else now knows put pressure on him and he will dog it.
> 
> Not my fault, just the truth... Geale said no, while standing on his feet. Its over. Geale is an embarrasment for those who respect the guts Aussie fighters have shown historically.


My humble apologies to SALLY WINDER maybe you are the prophet you claim to be , Cotto was handing Geale his arse (as predicted by anyone here who knows a lick about boxing ) and plain and simple Quitt AGAIN , was it weight was it the missing " eye of the tiger " ? NO it was a 'NO MAS " simple as that and he was looking for the out prior to the 4th round IMO , now that Daniel has proven beyond all doubt he doesn't belong @ elite level ( even v welterweights ) as i suggested earlier maybe he should concentrate on some domestic PPV's v Choc & Sam . Whatever he decides to do good luck to him in the future its one brutal sport boxing and he earned a packet out of it for himself and his family .


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> My humble apologies to SALLY WINDER maybe you are the prophet you claim to be , Cotto was handing Geale his arse (as predicted by anyone here who knows a lick about boxing ) and plain and simple Quitt AGAIN , was it weight was it the missing " eye of the tiger " ? NO it was a 'NO MAS " simple as that and he was looking for the out prior to the 4th round IMO , now that Daniel has proven beyond all doubt he doesn't belong @ elite level ( even v welterweights ) as i suggested earlier maybe he should concentrate on some domestic PPV's v Choc & Sam . Whatever he decides to do good luck to him in the future its one brutal sport boxing and he earned a packet out of it for himself and his family .


Cheers Josey. People dont like to hear the truth.

Amazingly, before Geale surrendered


----------

